# Any Surrogacy Suggestion??



## ukvan (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to here, I am looking for surrogacy with egg donors, can anyone recommand any clinic or agency which has good successful rate and trustworthy? I'm from London, so I will prefer to do this in Europe, I have heard about surrogacy in Ukraine, but Thailand sounds like a good choice too. Can anyone share your experieces and let me know where to go or recomand any agency or clinics?

Thanks!
Van


----------



## AWNH (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Van,

It is a hard slog, but be careful. We live next to Thailand and most clinics will not even think think about this (our own experience). However the law may change in the next year or so. We are in discussion at the moment with a clinic in the Ukraine after visa issues with surrogacy in India. Van, it also depends where you are from/ passport and marriage. Given our legal advice, Thailand will take a long time after birth and is it not guaranteed (Also the UK timelines are challenged) .Look at the MN forms for passports on the UK agency site also. The inter-adoption country minefield is positively Victorian ( check the UK gov' site), so a no go for us as we have been advised this is what we would have to do in any event. As a Brit, anywhere where your name is on the BC is the best way as an IP. Best of luck. If I can be of any more help please email.


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, we are with La Vita Felice and Sana Med in Kharkov, Ukraine.  Our surrogate mother is in her second trimester now too.  Our experience has been pretty good so far, just a few communication problems at the beginning before she got pregnant, but things are much better now.  There is the no waiting list for donors or surrogate mothers at La Vita Felice.  Oleg, at La Vita Felice, can tell you all about the process if you email them.  He's very good at getting back to people.  We have done surrogacy in the US as well for our two year old daughter. That was very expensive, but if you are interested in the US, I can tell you more about our experience.


----------



## Audley (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi,
I am also looking for surrogacy options. After my fourth misscarriage, I am starting to look into is and do not even know where to start. Any suggestions would be welcome. Which clinic did you use in the US? US seems like a good option. How does the egg donation work in Ukraine? Is it similar to the US?
Many thanks.


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

We used GIVF in Northern Virginia as the clinic and found our surrogate mother through Surrogacy Options, an agency for surrogate mothers and intended parents.  The doctors and nurses at GIVF were very professional and we got their shared risk plan so that if we were not successful, we would get most of our money back.  The egg donation has worked the same way in the US and Ukraine.  We essentially looked through La Vita Felice's database of donors and found someone we liked that was available to do a cycle for us.  The egg donation has been totally anonymous both times.  GIVF gives you alot of good information about the donors and their relatives. They also give you adult photos too. Most of the information is on their website, but to get the adult photos you have to ask one of the IVF coordinators.  La Vita Felice in Ukraine doesn't give you as much information about the donors, but you do get to see adult photos of them.  Much of the information is available on their website as well, but some of the donors don't have their pictures on the website but you can get one if you are in a program with La Vita Felice.  Good luck with your journey!


----------

